# Here is the latest from Mad Duck



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

why do I get a kick out of these guys ??? :lol:

http://www.madduck.org/


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Sorry, Fetch. It has only taken me a month to respond. Yes, the Mad Duck guys are GOOD. Here is a quote from that last article of theirs.

"With a few widely scattered, episodic exceptions, hunting has been generally poor - and getting poorer over the full length of most flyways during the last five years. Even in the hotspots, few hunters report that they saw huge numbers of ducks, reminiscent of the glory days. In short, "up north," "somewhere on a sanctuary," etc., is just a form of
wishful thinking. When everyone says that the birds are somewhere else, they are nowhere. With too few birds and an age ratio unhealthily skewed toward mature birds, our miseries can only continue until those conditions are rectified."

So, don't you think that maybe we should get in line with Fetch and try to do something to reduce the hunting pressure in North Dakota. Trying to base a community's economic development on a declining resource is pure folly. How many goldmining ghost towns are there? Hunting in North Dakota because the birds are gone in one's home state just puts too much pressure on the remaining resource.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Perry I agree with you
Questions:
How do we propose to adjust the hunting pressure to the resource?
How do we improve habitat?

I have some thoughts but I would like to hear from others before I post up.


----------



## walker870 (Aug 25, 2003)

Open Field, You need to get back some of the land that the G/O have leased. Have you ever watched Tony Dean when he promoting tourist in Devel Lake. Thats part of the problem every NR thinks that hunting is great in that area. If you know what it is really like you won't go there. There are so many places that have a good number of birds that everybody knows about them now with all the web sites that tell people where to hunt. Some information is good but all the information that shows up on these web sites has hurt some areas that local ND's were hunting before this sites became avaible to anybody with a computer. More resting areas which can't be hunted during the season. As Chris calls them Roosts. Talking with local small town people about what they see and hear about both residents and NR's. As my neighbor's at the lake have told me that they think that some people are trying to wreck the small town's during the season by putting the zones in last year. I don't saying anything. I have my opinion but who am I to tell your state what to do. I follow the laws. If reducing the number of NR's would help the problem then, This what should be done. I know many people on this site have thier own ideas. I know where I hunted last year that many Farmer"s had told us that they wouldn't let ND residents hunt their land because of the new laws and changes. You as ND's need to change that view with the small towns folks. They feel like it is BIG CITY BOYS against the SMALL towns. Just some more information about the view of other people who think they have been hurt by what happened last year. This may not mean anything to you folks but if were looking for support on what is going on I would sure look to these people for ideas. Walker


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Open your eyes. The landscape has been shifting for the past couple of years. The people complaining are the ones who have the access problems. The areas with the easiest access had an overwhelming number of hunters.

If ya don't let people hunt, what do you expect would happen. People will go elsewhere!

If only some narrow minded individuals would understand this...

It is not all about the money :beer:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

870, Brad:
Good posts go to the duck hunting forum and go to dblkluk's post under duck hunter from upper Michigan his April 29 post lists a web site, click on it and read, do you think the numbers reflect "actual conditions"?

I am still going to hold off on my post as I am still educating myself from some history on this site. I just got here a short time ago.

I think a lot of sportsmen here agree that something needs to be done, it will not change overnight, in todays world information is power.


----------

